# My DH laughed....



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I've gotten a bit behind in the housework AGAIN because of health issues and I'm really trying to catch up. I hate a dirty home!

I told him today that sometimes I wish that I would not mind living with dirt, dust and mess! Unfortunately I'm not programed that way!

Well, now I'm going to clean the bathrooms. Mount Laundry is caught up momentarily, the kitchen is wiped up and a months worth of dust is gone. (I had dust bunnies ON the furniture! Oy!

Roger, (DH) is on a power washing spree and he is doing all the waste containers, hampers, litter boxes, garbage cans and one plastic blind! Bless his heart!


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

Now get him going on the walls and call it early spring cleaning!


----------



## uncle Will in In. (May 11, 2002)

My wife would like to have a husband like Roger. 
Bless her heart. <>Unk


----------

